#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas 2011-01-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas to: Onderwerp voor #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas is:  zat 15 jan om 19.30  workshop python voor beginners  #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas. Leiding: commandoline. logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<leoquant> Workshops: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> Workshops: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> Workshops: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> Workshops: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshops
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas to: zat 15 jan om 19.30  workshop python voor beginners  #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas. Leiding: commandoline. logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<leoquant> Workshops: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
